# MAC full coverage foundation for an NC25?



## BadLeslie (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm so excited that I can purchase Pro products on the MAC site now, and the full coverage foundation is something I've been lemming for a while. NC25 is a great match for me but of course, full coverage only comes in NC20 and NC30 just like all the concealers (I hate that you do this MAC!). Just wondering if anyone can shed light on whether the full coverage line runs darker or lighter in comparison to other MAC foundations? 

  	Some of my foundation matches are: Pro Longwear NC25, Studio Fix Fluid NC20 (because it oxidizes), Matchmaster 1.5, Estee Lauder Doublewear 2N1 Desert Beige (slightly too peachy/pink), Estee Lauder Invisible Fluid 2WN1, Revlon Colorstay Sand Beige, Urban Decay Naked Skin 3.0.

  	Thanks everyone!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't recommend whether Full Coverage runs lighter or darker than the rest of MAC's foundations as I don't use any other foundations by MAC except Full Coverage. Full Coverage is very similar to Studio Finish concealer so I'd say if there's a counter close to you to play around with it. The texture, finish and coverage is alike minus the SPF (based from my knowledge).


----------



## tattletale (Dec 9, 2012)

full coverage is the exact same formula as studio finish concealer. so just go to a counter or store near you and try it out. if you need a 25 mix 20 and 30 and you will get 25


----------



## nanalicious (Sep 7, 2013)

I have the same issue you do!! It's so frustrating that they don't have NC 25 in the best products that they sell! So, I purchased an NC 20 in the full coverage foundation, just to see, and it is way too light. I haven't tried the 30, but I have the 35, which I purchased around summer when I was a bit tanner, and now that is too dark. Since I now have those two, I am planning on mixing them to get a good match, but I think NC 30 would be too dark as well. I really don't understand why they do this, it makes no sense. The studio tech has NC 25, but not the full coverage! Like the previous person said, the only option you have is to mix two colors, that is if you REALLY want this foundation. I personally think it's worth it because I love this foundation, but it does get pricey. So it's up to you, of course! 
  Oh, and also, I emailed MAC from their website asking them about this issue, as to why they don't provide the NC 25 shade. Hopefully they get back to me with an answer! And hopefully they'll come out with that shade for this particular product. Until then....


----------

